# Связано ли моё состояние с остеохондрозом?



## Арина13 (24 Янв 2014)

Добрый день. Меня зовут Арина, 36лет. Есть проблемы с позвоночником, кифоз, остеохондроз,сколиоз.

Мой вопрос немного о другом. Я стала посещать тренажерный зал (4 занятия было). даю небольшие нагрузки и даже не на все группы мышц, можно  называть разминкой.

Заметила,что у меня после 2го занятия стало опухать горло..точнее шея. Прямо тяжело дышать, чувство, что она увеличилась в размере. Глотать иногда трудно. Скованности в движении нет, болей нет. Я качаю эти мышцы конечно, но чувство странное, не думаю, что так должно быть.

Первая мысль была проверить щитовидку -сделала узи- все в порядке. ни узлов, ни увеличения. Через несколько дней заметила покраснения в горле. подумала, может это ЛОр заболевание. хотя горло не болит. Была сегодня у ЛОра. Есть небольшая проблема с горлом, но по какой причине я чувствую удушье, чувство распухшего горла, врач не сказал. назначила таблетки Трахисан рассасывать и все. 

Прокомментируйте ситуацию пожалуйста) Связано это с посещением спорт зала, с самим остеохондрозом...К какому еще специалисту обратится?

Спасибо заранее)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Янв 2014)

Необходима очная консультация невролога.


----------



## Арина13 (25 Янв 2014)

Владимир, я была у невролога, получила лечение (еще пью таблетки. уколы уже закончила) И он мне и посоветовал легкую физическую нагрузку или плаванье или тренажеры.


----------

